# HR24-500 to HR34/44 - Whats Needed?



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, I have a HR24-500 and I am not all that savvy with the language, but I'll try to explain what I have and hopefully you can tell me what I have to do. I currently have 2 coax cables going into the DVR. I have a slimeline 5 dish with a single cable running into the house. Not sure what happens after this, but I do have 2 coax cables running into the back of the HR24-500. If I want to get the HR34(actually the HR44 if available) would I need anything else so that the PIP would work on the HR34/44 (i.e. power inserter or a single line LNB?)

Also, if I do upgrade to the Hr34/44, since I have the protection plan, could I have a tech come out for free to install the Genie and anything else that may be needed, like a single line LNB and/or the power inserter? Would the tech bring that stuff with him if needed, as part of the free upgrade?


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

You would need to have a SWM setup, with one line coming from the dish i would say you do have SWM just not sure why there is 2 cables into the back of the DVR when you only need one with this setup...

Your best bet is to call Directv and see what they can offer you. You might be able to get a free upgrade, they will send out a tech to install and they would provide everything needed to get the system working properly. Keep in mind that a free upgrade (or adding a new receiver) would subject you to a new 2 year commitment.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you order an upgrade for a Genie, a tech will come out and upgrade your entire system as required. I am a little confused by your setup.You have two cables going to the DVR, but you mention only one cable coming from the dish, which would imply that you already have a SWM setup. Do you have BBC's connected to the back of the DVR? A little more info on your setup would be helpful.

As for the Genie, you will have the ability to perform PIP.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Press the dash button on your remote and report back what the message on the screen says.


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> Press the dash button on your remote and report back what the message on the screen says.


It says Slimline 5.....and I have the protection plan, so I am eligible for the free upgrade. I don't understand why there are 2 cables hooked up to the back of the DVR, but I swear there is only 1 cable running from the dish......maybe I should take another look? I'm at work right now, so it would have to wait. But it seems that if I take DirecTv up on their free upgrade offer (due to having the protection plan) I could at least get an HR34 and any other things I would need to get it up an running, right? Signing up for another 2 years is no big deal, but if I do this, I may ask for some freebies as well to be thrown in.....


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Forsberg21 said:


> It says Slimline 5.....and I have the protection plan, so I am eligible for the free upgrade. I don't understand why there are 2 cables hooked up to the back of the DVR, but I swear there is only 1 cable running from the dish......maybe I should take another look?


As the 2 other posters have already stated, I would definitely call DTV. You will spend way more money trying to do this yourself than having them do it.
Call and see what they say. You do not have to commit to anything .


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> As the 2 other posters have already stated, I would definitely call DTV. You will spend way more money trying to do this yourself than having them do it.
> Call and see what they say. You do not have to commit to anything .


Well, I called and got what I wanted. I took them up on the free upgrade offer (due to having the protection plan) and the tech will come out on Sept 3rd with the Genie and any necessary other equipment to get the DVR up and running. I will send back the HR24-500, as I only have 1 TV. But get this,they also took off roughly $48 a month from my bill (I have the Premier Acct.) The fees waived were: $5 paperless billing/$10 sports package/$10 Advanced Receiver DVR/$5 HBO/$5 Showtime/$5 Starz/$5 Cinemax/$3 for Whole Home DVR fee. PLUS, ............they gave me Sunday Ticket for free (with Red Zone Channel) as well!!!

Not bad huh? The waived fees ( at least $40 of them) will last for 6 months and save me roughly a total of around $300 within the next 12 months total (throw in Sunday Ticket and that total would be around $600!!!) I am one happy camper, thank you DirecTV!!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Good deal. If you don't have a SWM setup, you will on 9/3. 


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Good deal.. We got the same off here a while back...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Excellent. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

I do have another question......I have 2 lines running into my house from the dish (I have an HR24-500) and there are 2 lines running into my DVR, I understand I need a single line SWM LNB and probably a power inserter (is a power inserter needed?) My question is...can the tech still use one of the two current cables running from the dish to into the house that already exisit into my soon to be HR34 (praying for a HR44?)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes!
Unless it's not up to spec, in which case it'd be replaced.


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Yes!
> Unless it's not up to spec, in which case it'd be replaced.


Thanks Laxguy....I am pretty sure it is RG6 and it looked to be in good shape too. The tech will be out between 4-8PM on Sept 3rd to upgrade everything to the HR44 (I am thinking positively  ) and it should be an easy thing to simply add the single line SWM LNB and the power inserter (is this needed?) to my existing set-up. I plan to have the HR24-500 already disconnected and the cable ready for him to work with before he shows up to make things go quicker. I don't think it will take him long to do the job, which will make both of us happy at that time fo the day.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You will need the PI as that is what powers the SWM on the LNB. You should have a pretty easy setup. The tech should replace the LNB with the SWM-LNB and use one of the current coax cables at the dish. They will connect the PI to the coax being used and the Genie to the output of the PI. If the PI and the Genie are close together, you might want to have a splitter added and put the PI off of one leg of the splitter and the Genie off of the other. Then, just plug your Ethernet cable into the Genie and you'll be all set. If the tech wants to use a Cinema Connection Kit or the wireless setup of an HR44 to connect to your router, let them do it and then just remove the CCK after they leave and plug in the Ethernet cable. A menu reset at that point will have you going.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, a PI will be required.


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

The Merg said:


> You will need the PI as that is what powers the SWM on the LNB. You should have a pretty easy setup. The tech should replace the LNB with the SWM-LNB and use one of the current coax cables at the dish. They will connect the PI to the coax being used and the Genie to the output of the PI. If the PI and the Genie are close together, you might want to have a splitter added and put the PI off of one leg of the splitter and the Genie off of the other. Then, just plug your Ethernet cable into the Genie and you'll be all set. If the tech wants to use a Cinema Connection Kit or the wireless setup of an HR44 to connect to your router, let them do it and then just remove the CCK after they leave and plug in the Ethernet cable. A menu reset at that point will have you going.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks for the info. I would much rather be hardwired with the Ethernet cable I have been using than going wireless. By the way, my set up looks like this (the current Hr24-500 is in the middle of the stand at the bottom, between the center speaker stand.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you _*sure *_you're getting enough sound there??? 

Looks awesome. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Are you _*sure *_you're getting enough sound there???
> 
> Looks awesome. Thanks for the post.


Thanks Laxguy. It was a labor of love, but I am finally happy with where my HT currently is at....the room is full of Lord of the Rings memorabilia that you dont' see. What you don't know as well is there is a projection screen that comes down in front of the TV, so I can watch my movies in 92" of glory!  I know my stuff when it comes to Home Theater, but I have lost a few steps in keeping up with DirecTv. As you can guess, I will be on top of the tech's every move around my set up, and I will be the one who be plugging anything in behind the stand.....my kids aren't allowed to go within 1 foot of the speakers/TV, so neither will the tech without me right there next to him.


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that my install went great yesterday. Tech was in and out in no time. I had everything ready for him, so that helped too. I did not get an HR44 however (just none available in my area, which is Lancaster, PA.) So, I got an HR34-700, but it seems to do everything just fine.....so I am a very happy customer. Now I can't wait to watch my free Sunday Ticket with PIP!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Forsberg21 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that my install went great yesterday. Tech was in and out in no time. I had everything ready for him, so that helped too. I did not get an HR44 however (just none available in my area, which is Lancaster, PA.) So, I got an HR34-700, but it seems to do everything just fine.....so I am a very happy customer. Now I can't wait to watch my free Sunday Ticket with PIP!


Glad to hear everything went well... Go have some ice cream at The Oregon Dairy on me! 

- Merg


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

The Merg said:


> Glad to hear everything went well... Go have some ice cream at The Oregon Dairy on me!
> 
> - Merg


Do you live in the Susquehanna Valley area Merg? Great place to raise kids. To think my bill dropped from around $160 to about $80 with all the credits thrown in, plus free Sunday Ticket, I just can't say enough good things about my DirecTv experience. Loyal customer since 07' and I plan to stay that way!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Forsberg21 said:


> Do you live in the Susquehanna Valley area Merg? Great place to raise kids. To think my bill dropped from around $160 to about $80 with all the credits thrown in, plus free Sunday Ticket, I just can't say enough good things about my DirecTv experience. Loyal customer since 07' and I plan to stay that way!


Used to live in Manheim Township. Now live in Northern VA. Always loved me some Oregon Dairy and Turkey Hill. I remember the original little white store building before the supermarket opened.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, enjoy!! 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a HR24-500 and want to upgrade to the Genie. Protection plan means it's free. However, which Genie is better and what's the difference between the HR34 and the HR44?

I also plan to attach a 4TB hard drive via eSATA. Any thing I should know about before I call and set up an appointment?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Guitar Hero said:


> I have a HR24-500 and want to upgrade to the Genie. Protection plan means it's free. However, which Genie is better and what's the difference between the HR34 and the HR44?
> 
> I also plan to attach a 4TB hard drive via eSATA. Any thing I should know about before I call and set up an appointment?


First you should know there is no guarantees on which one of those units you'll receive. It all depends on what is on the installer's truck.

The 44 is smaller and others report a bit faster than the 34. The 44 also has digital audio output.

Good luck.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

trh said:


> First you should know there is no guarantees on which one of those units you'll receive. It all depends on what is on the installer's truck.
> 
> The 44 is smaller and others report a bit faster than the 34. The 44 also has digital audio output.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the info! I appreciate it! 

I do hope I get a 44. My HR24-500 acts like a snail, at times. Push a button, wait 3-5 seconds before something happens.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

That is unusual. Maybe need to do a menu reset or clear the cache?

You don't list your location on your profile, but there is a thread here that lists locations people have received 44s.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

trh said:


> That is unusual. Maybe need to do a menu reset or clear the cache?
> 
> You don't list your location on your profile, but there is a thread here that lists locations people have received 44s.


I'm in the Inland Empire, SoCal. About 40 miles East of LA.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Go read this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205492-hr44-deployment-locations/?p=3141996

Has a listing and map (but map last updated 8/29).


----------

